# Mercury 4 hp been sitting 3 years



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Hello from the newbie...have a Mercury 4 hp kicker bought three years ago with 2 hours use on it. Been in storage, laying down of course ever since. Ready to start using it finally, what do I have to look forward to as far as putting her in service? Thanks... [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Pull the spark plugs
Spray a small amount of Ring Free in the cylinders
Let sit a few hours
Rotate flywheel by hand to see if pistons move without resistance
Pull carb, clean
Check fuel pump
Clean fuel tank
Fill fuel tank with fresh fuel mix
Drain fuel hose
Connect to freshly filled fuel tank
Connect to outboard
Hook up to hose flush or place lower unit in water filled bucket
Pressurize fuel system with squeeze ball
Check for for leaks
If no leaks, advance choke
Try to start


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Thank you kind sir! Good check list right there...going to save that on shop wall!


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Also change the waterpump. Those tiny impeller blades are rubber and probably dryrotten. Which will break when you start it up and get sucked i to the powerhead


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

that is a Great little motor !

If a simple cleaning does not fix it 

Buy the 6 hp carb for the motor ...really wakes it up 

assuming it's the Four Stroke ?


----------



## timemachine (Sep 1, 2014)

I'd flush out the fuel line by removing the carb drain and giving the bulb a few pumps with fresh gas Before you clean the carb. It doesn't make sense to pump old gas into a clean carb.

Plus, I'd be very suspicious of the fuel bulb, particularly if it was from the boat store instead of the motor store.


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Try this its what has worked for me many times on outboards ,ATV, chainsaws ect. Get some Rec fuel and seafoam and mix a really high ratio mix of sea foam with the fuel .Try to start engine even if you can only get a couple of puts firing .You may have to use starting fluid to accomplish this but don't use to much as little as you can .Now let motor sit a few days and try again just a few puts or as much as it will run .Keep doing this it may take a week or more and there is a very good chance will clear out and start running.If not put a new fuel pump kit ,and primer bulb on it.If engine still don't run you will need a carb rebuild. Now go to lower unit and drain gear oil ,when outboards sit a long time the gear oil turns dark and funky looking probably more sitting than 3 years.if you see water mixed in with gear oil it means the seals have dried out and you may have to replace them however dont give up yet. Fill lower unit with Volvo synthetic gear lube and give it some time and keep watching it . the mineral oil content of this could soften the seals where they don't leak .I have seen this happen if seals are not to dry.Also when you get the motor running since it has been sitting on its side you may notice a bunch of crud blowing out exhaust housing this is normal take it out and run the chit out of it and always run rec fuel.This worked again for me the last couple of weeks on 2 sthil chain saws a friend had and a really old 3.3 evinrude thats now running better than years agh and put a new impeller in it if housing shows wear replace that also.


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Thanks guy's, I'm caught up with things enough to build a motor stand and get started on the 'check list'. Sure to have questions but feel pretty confident the answers are to be had on this forum...next one is a really old looking six hp SeaHorse. One thing at a time though. Want to build a Cocktail Racer hull for daughter and nieces and nephews to enjoy, then a skiff for ME...LOL! My aluminum jon boat will keep me on water til then. Thanks again y'all!


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Well, got the carb broken down and ordered what it needed as well as impeller, half of it is backorder so a long week or so of waiting on parts. Waiting on title for boat I purchased, the guy sent a title that was not current because he had requested duplicate, then found the old one later and forgot the duplicate! It's in the mail...more waiting...going thru my tackle tomorrow, that'll take some time and keep me distracted for a while, lol!


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

finally got all the carb parts and impeller I ordered, time to put it to work, that's 'plan A'...lol! 
;D


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Did the carb today and third pull started and ran smooth as silk, idled nice and all...shut it down to check impeller, it was really still o.k. but put new one in anyhow, tore gasket a little getting it apart, probably no biggie, then I dropped the pin that works as key for impeller, yeah you guessed it, BACKORDERED, gaskets and pin, even ordered extra pin for when I lose the NEXT ONE, lol! Need to get my concrete poured so I don't lose things in the dirt...and so I can build my wood skiff!


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

O.K. Finally got backorder from parts folks and went together simple as pie til I tried to put the foot back on. Tried fifteen times when it finally went all the way in the little tightening bolt for the shift rod clamp is turned sideways, no matter what I do...about to become scrap metal, HELP?!


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

It's a lot easier with the factory service manual.
Even explains how to line up the shift rods to match.


----------



## tinkererandrew (Feb 15, 2015)

Ten four, ordering one now, thanks. :-[


----------

